# What's "average" for a persons draw length?



## deere (Jun 11, 2010)

Was told today that I'm above average with 29" draw. What would average be then?


----------



## Michael Myers (Nov 13, 2008)

28" is what i have heard...Grizz


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Im 30.5" but reckon average is 28.5".


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Well the average male in Canada is about 174 cm (5' 8.5"). In the US the average male height is 178.2 cm (5' 10.2"). Here's my source http://www.disabled-world.com/artman/publish/height-chart.shtml. That would put the average roughly 27" for Canada and 28" in the US.


----------



## ArtemisToronto (Jan 2, 2013)

The book I have, Archery: Steps to Success, says 28" is standard.


----------



## eponym (Feb 11, 2013)

Presumably 28" is considered "average" as that's what they use to measure draw weight for a bow.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

28 inch is the standard in the industry.... as most bows are rated at 28 inches dl when recording poundage ...


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

what DL's are you talking about?
:moviecorn


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

dl is draw length


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> dl is draw length


well, :***:
you have your own personal DL, that is one number, and it is called True Draw Length :eyebrows:
the bow have its set DL (set buy you or else), and this is affected by TDL + release you are using, this is called some fictional name :mg: what people don't know what they are talking about....
before you answer let me elaborate :read2:
I had more that 10-15 releases in the past, buvkle, hinge, BT, thumb and so on. Every of these releases can affect your anchor point or peep height (this means you got out of the DL range the bow was set earlier).
I have seen up to 0.8" DL difference just simple switching between releases.....


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

as posted 28 inches is the STANDARD for the bow industry for bow weights as stated ...nothing else said where do you read into things bighun..


----------



## Cloud Whisper (Mar 26, 2013)

Mines only 26"


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> as posted 28 inches is the STANDARD for the bow industry for bow weights as stated ...nothing else said where do you read into things bighun..


That is only the standard for traditional bows. Compounds don't follow that. Not 100% sure what it is today,but AMO standard used to be 60 pounds at 30 inches with a 540 grain arrow...now we have IBO standards...


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

Geez when I was a hoyt rep all bows compound included where marked at the 28 inch dl ..I guess maybe it has changed now but question I think asked in first post was what is average dl so I guess 28 inches is the norm still ??? and the 60 lbs at 30 inch 580 grain arrow was used to get arrow speed only so no one could load the facts and say their bow was faster than others ..you know apples to apples when testing ...criteria...


----------



## ivok (Sep 3, 2012)

from what I see in ads for sale most bows are factory set to 29", could it be that's what they sell most?


----------

